# Where to get Shultz Aquasoil?



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

I want to get a few bags to use in my 125 Gallon tank. Does anyone know where I can get them locally?

I tried Rona near King Ed's, but they dont have it.

I would also like to know if it is advisable to add a layer of pool filter sand on top of shultz in the tank.


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

Don't waste your money with the aquatic soil. Get turface is the same product Check out ever grow in Vancouver. You can a 50lb bag for under $ 20 with taxes.

how much do you need I still have half bag.


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks for the tip Dave.

I will probably need enough for my 125 gallon tank. Since I dont have discus anymore, I can put substrate in it and have been thinking of something that will help plants grow if I decide to put some in.
I might have to go buy 2-3 bags of turface.


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

I only needed 1.5 bags to fill my 110 gallon tank when i had it


----------



## SGmenace (Apr 25, 2010)

Hey Smiladon, 
I'm currently making a batch of mineralized soil substrate as per Aaron Talbot recipe.
details can be found here (How-To: Mineralized Soil Substrate, by Aaron Talbot : Aquatic Plant Central) 
I will most likely have some extra if your interested although, it wont be ready for at least 2 weeks.


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

I am looking to put substrate in my 125 gallon tank. I am not sure how much left over you will have left...Also I probably dont have 2 weeks  I need to setup the substrate in the next 2-3 days


----------



## EDGE (Aug 24, 2010)

Evergro is fairly close to you.. river road in Delta. 7430 Hopcott road, Delta. Turface MVP is quite light though. Not exactly easy to use in a planted tank.


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks for the info edge. I went and bought 2 bags of 50lbs yesterday from Evergro in Vancouver. It cost me $20 with tax per bag.


----------



## ngo911 (May 19, 2010)

What color is the MVP?


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

It is dark brown


----------



## ngo911 (May 19, 2010)

Oh cool. I would be interested to see how it all looks when you set it up.


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

I will take a video of the tank once its stocked 

100lbs of this substrate is a good 4"-5" deep in my tank. I've never had this much substrate in a tank, so it looks different for me.


----------

